# Trailer setup for field gear??



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

A couple decent shoots this season is all it took to get my brother's and I hooked on field hunting. Between the three of us we've quickly acquired more gear than what we can just toss in the back of the truck and borrowing the boss's work trailer isn't going to fly forever, so its time for an enclosed trailer that we can rig everything in and leave it ready to go. My question is what size trailer is everyone running and what do you have jammed in there? Any pics of your setup? I've seen all the youtube videos i'm just stuck at work and trying to keep my mind off all the Walleye photos everyone is texting me that's out ice fishing lol.


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

I think noakoutdoors.com actually has a hunting trailer forum where everyone shows different interpretations of of organization.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Silos. Backseat.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

How big's your party? Imagination required :lol: Could also be used for party hunting deer/yotes/etc in some states. They're like Swiss Army Watches...just full of potential. 

https://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-flat-nose-thomas-bus/6449026941.html
https://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-chevrolet-bus/6434004122.html


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Silos. I'm a recent believer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TNL said:


> Silos. Backseat.


If I had to do it over again, I'd run all silos and dump trailer. I own silo's, nothing significant. Had a field with with 1500 or so, guys roll up you have permission, Yes for years, asked if they wanted to hunt equipment discussion ensued they has 1$ dozen silos. Having never hunted over a large silo spread, I was geeked, 4 morning limits.

I run a 5x10. I have 36 bigfoots squashed in front. Ran lag bolts through celling joints for lesserz in bags. Bottom is lined with regular bagged ghg in bags, I would say 125-150 fbs. Usually there's two dozen mallard shells in there as well and couple a blinds. We need more room few dozen more in back of truck, or floaters and Mojo's


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I run a 18 ft trailer. My fields are 80% inaccessible. I got quad and 4x7 trailer with 8 dozen full body geese , 3 dozen shells and 3 dozen full body duck decoys. It’s take 3-4 trips , so I take a guy and decoys out one at a time.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn, just sold a 6x12 V nose trailer all set up for decoys and layouts. One thing i would do is is run cheap LED light strips inside and have a deep cell battery up front or any battery for power..Made our mornings alot nicer. Can buy those on ebay for reasonable price, I had 10 strips in mine..Look up on duck hunting chat and there are pictures of mine while i was redoing it step by step..I deleted all pictures off this phone..


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I run a 7x14 v nose with an all aluminum frame to save weight. Usually hauling 12 doz fullbodies, 2 aframes, a few layouts and a bunch of other odds and ends. I stack bags on the quad and bag rack when it’s too wet to drive in.


----------



## cvg6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Not a real good picture but we put strips up so we could hang the big foots on the sides than we have room to set the shells and other full bodies in the space that remains we put out about 80 full bodies and 40 shells also holds the layouts its a 12 foot trailer


----------



## Mallat Bawb (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a 6x12 V-nose all aluminum that has done me well for the most part. I put up a 2x4 divider wall just inside the side door so I can hang stuff from it & separate the decoys from gear. I run 7 dozen Dakota Sig Series with no bags stacked with room for more if need be. In the front part i hang silo bags from hooks on the divider wall, and then stack up panel blinds & layouts against the front sides. Then hold them to the wall with bungees & hooks. On the floor in the front I put goose shells, duck decoys, etc... This setup seems to work good, but it does get a bit tight for trying to organize. I may switch to a 7x14 before next season just to get more room.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

boomstick said:


> I run a 18 ft trailer. My fields are 80% inaccessible. I got quad and 4x7 trailer with 8 dozen full body geese , 3 dozen shells and 3 dozen full body duck decoys. It’s take 3-4 trips , so I take a guy and decoys out one at a time.
> View attachment 290415
> 
> View attachment 290416


Please tell me that's a fold out bed in that trailer....


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

TNL said:


> Silos. Backseat.





AaronJohn said:


> Silos. I'm a recent believer.
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've become a recent believer as well. Got into silos this year. I have a silo bag that is smaller than a hockey bag and it fits 6 dozen in it. Another thing I've learned this year about silos that is nice is the fact that you do not need to constantly brush them off when it's snowing. One thing I've found that will take some fussing around is when the ground is too frozen you have to maybe bring a drill or something to get through the first half inch or so of dirt.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamarsh said:


> I've become a recent believer as well. Got into silos this year. I have a silo bag that is smaller than a hockey bag and it fits 6 dozen in it. Another thing I've learned this year about silos that is nice is the fact that you do not need to constantly brush them off when it's snowing. One thing I've found that will take some fussing around is when the ground is too frozen you have to maybe bring a drill or something to get through the first half inch or so of dirt.


Dive bombs?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamarsh said:


> I've become a recent believer as well. Got into silos this year. I have a silo bag that is smaller than a hockey bag and it fits 6 dozen in it. Another thing I've learned this year about silos that is nice is the fact that you do not need to constantly brush them off when it's snowing. One thing I've found that will take some fussing around is when the ground is too frozen you have to maybe bring a drill or something to get through the first half inch or so of dirt.


So tired of lugging around full bodies, sticking with a stack or two of shells and silos 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

AaronJohn said:


> Dive bombs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes! I went with them because they were less expensive than Big Al's and they had the flocking option I wanted. I am very impressed with them. If you ever want to take a look at them and are near Royal Oak let me know.



AaronJohn said:


> So tired of lugging around full bodies, sticking with a stack or two of shells and silos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same. I have 1 dozen FBs (big foots, so they're like twice the size of most lesser FBs you see), 2 dozen flocked shells, and 6 dozen of those dive bomb silos. Because of my 12 FBs, I struggle to fit it all in my truck, so I'm thinking of maybe selling my big foot FBs and buying 12 lesser FBs, they are nearly half the size of my big foots. I do like the big foots though!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> Please tell me that's a fold out bed in that trailer....


Fold out bed on the side, double bed on the happy jack system and the dinette folds down to a bed. It sleeps 4.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

boomstick said:


> Fold out bed on the side, double bed on the happy jack system and the dinette folds down to a bed. It sleeps 4.


That's just so much awesome.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> That's just so much awesome.


We get our moneys worth out of it. We’ve camped in it, used it a trailer to move my brother and haul the toys & decoys! It’s wired for 110 and AC on the roof.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics and input guys its given me some great ideas.


----------

